# getting scared or getting smart???



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

well, I broke down today and ordered a snap in splitter for my old unisaw, I have never used a guard or splitter before but i am either getting scared or smarter. 
In the past two weeks Ive had 2 customers/friends lose 3 fingers apiece to kickback on table saws.
Jan was lucky, they reattached his 3, looks like its gonna take and work ok, Art not so lucky his are gone forever. both of these people are experanced woodworks , both well into their 60's and got bit.
I was standing in the shop today thinking I need to order that splitter for myself when Jan walked in and didnt even really ask how much, just told me to order him one in for his left tilt unisaw so whiile I was ordering his I ordered one for my right tilt.
I owe my new way of thinking to these guys bad luck plus a lot of comments I read on here on this issue
I do have a compant though, I really think they are over priced for what you are actully getting material wise, but I figure my fingers and doc bills would cost a lot more.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

unfortunately they limit your abilities to much at the saw and normally are removed in no time. once you fear the saw its time to outsource the labor.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

I've seen a few zero clearance inserts people have made where they cut a kerf into the back and then glued in a piece of thin scrap to function as a splitter. May not be pretty but it beats having nothing, and the price is right


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with Jei. There's nothing worse than ripping a board and glance up and see that the board is doing strange things on the out-feed side. Any piece can do it, but especially ones with knots. At least with the splitter, it's not going to squeeze the blade. That causes trouble. Getting scarred or smart?? A little bit of both maybe, but mostly respect for the machine you are operating.

Edit: I don't use the blade guard near as much as I should, but the splitter is very important. Doesn't get in the way all that much either.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Another quick'n'dirty solution I saw in a woodworking mag is to get a super cheap drill bit the same width as your saw kerf, say a 1/8" bit, drilla hole a little behind the blade slot, and sink the bit in with a bit of epoxy, then snip off the shaft leaving just a little abover the insert to act as a splitter.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

As long as it's in line with the blade, sounds like it should work.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

How did your buddies lose their fingers? On the saw after kickback or due to the piece of wood flying out and cutting the digits off? I have just never heard of the second instance before.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

As far as "accident" is concerned, blade guard is just a warning that our flesh should not go beyond. Namely it just a blade guard/cover. There is little it can do when accidently ( due to many factors) we push our fingers into the saw blade. I agree blade cover somehow reduces that possibility.
When working with any machine (not only a Table Saw), we must have physically & mentally in control of the workpiece and the machine, focus & alert, undistracted attention and caution. Blend both scare and smart - work the safe way.


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

cheliou, both friends had simalar accidents, pushing panels through the table saw and for what ever reason it kicked back or spun pulling their hands into the blade, both were using push sticks but the force of the kickback pulling them in before the even relized it, I have had this happen, ive always been lucky enough to keep my hands clear, hence me buying a splitter, if the wood cant spin it reduces the chance of pulling the hand in or at least a better chance of it not happening.

woodworm, I totally agree, Ive only had one serious accident in 30 plus years of playing with wood. I almost lost the pointing finger on my right hand due to a router kickback, lapse of concentration and now have a 5/8 radius half way through the bone and going into the knuckle, lol, its not notiable unless I put the pointy fingers of both hands side by side then its pretty clear Im missing some skin and meat.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*SawStop*--Won't stop the kick-back, but certainly saves the fingers when it occurs.
--Yeah, they are pricey, but have you priced the ER lately?


----------



## williams (Feb 21, 2010)

"SawStop--Won't stop the kick-back, but certainly saves the fingers when it occurs."

I am in the market and was going to pull the trigger on this saw. It also has a nice riving knife, which I hear stops almost all kick back (not sure myself and would not want to try and test that theory). I don't see how a riving knife could limit you in any way at the saw, but I am just learning the ways of the force.

Having thought about safety more, I am starting to think about not going with a table saw at all and going with something like the EurekaZone EZ Smart system using a track, bridge, and table. Seems a lot of goodness there if you can open your mind a little. Anyone use this system and have any thougths? tia
http://eurekazone.com/products/detail/SuperPowerBench.html


----------

